# We have a new forum baby!!



## Marnie (Apr 9, 2007)

Pollyanna had him in here, under the donkeys half of the cattle shed. Isn't he cute, he's a dark steel grey, little jack baby.







Look at the white on his chest, do you think it's a spot of just light hair that will darken?






She had him outside already this morning when Nate fed, he follows her real good and she's a good mom. But these pictures are from this afternoon, he seems so nice and healthy. I knew her bag was getting big but just last night, her nipples were a little squishy but no milk. So this surprised us.






Do you measure the cannon bone to see how tall a donkey baby will be, like you do a mini horse.

Please welcome our little jack baby, first donkey of the season.



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]congrats...what a doll



: . how many jennies do you have due to foal this year? donkey babies are just sooo sweet...Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Apr 9, 2007)

: Oh he looks SO soft! Congrats!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]CONGRATS!!!!!! He is sooo cute!



: Nice and fluffy! Yes you can measure cannon bones on the donkeys, like you do on the horses. [/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 9, 2007)

: congrats.

what a cutie.love those ears.


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Apr 9, 2007)

:risa8: :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: :risa8: 

Ahhhhh he is sooooo cute!

He looks really soft and curly



:

Once again congrats


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 10, 2007)

he looks a lot like my Ellie Mae so of course i have to say, what a HANDSOME boy



:

i would also like to know how many you are expecting? i just love the newborn donkeys...


----------



## Marnie (Apr 10, 2007)

I have five more expecting this year. I had three that foaled last Sept and Oct and decided not to breed them back so late but they'll be getting bred this year. Two are real close too.

This baby was born in the herd and is doing so well, I'm not even going to separate them, I'm just going to let them be.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 10, 2007)

Marnie, Hes cute



: reminds me alot of Buckley when he was first born. You sure are having alot of babies being born..dont know how you find the time to work out and still spend alot of time with the babies. I could never do that. I got to give you credit for that



: :bgrin Gosh~~ it seems like when I have babies I am spending most of the day out with them.  :bgrin



: How is Silk Stockings (not sure on her name???) doing? Hope things arwe going better. Corinne


----------



## Beccy (Apr 10, 2007)

He is adorable!



: There is just nothing cuter than a donkey foal!!



Congratulations.


----------



## minimule (Apr 10, 2007)

What a cutie! Baby donks are just about the cutest thing out there.


----------



## Marnie (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree, I think a baby donkey is about the cutest thing their is and just to feel them is the best. I have 3 sets of neighbors and friends wanting to come and look and feel but I asked them to wait for a few days, I just don't want the mom overwhelmed. I got some more pictures tonight, they are so cute but my camera's acting up so I can't get them on here. I have to think of a name, if anyone has any thoughts on it. The dad is Short Assets Tarbaby and the mom is Short Assets Pollyanna. I can't come up with anything from their names? Can anyone help with a name? My brain is just not coming up with names this yr. He's darker steel grey than he looks on these pictures, he's real friendly and loving, it that helps?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 10, 2007)

well if he was a she i would say "Taranna" but being a boy, i can't come up with anything from the parents' names either. because of his color what about Remington Steele (and this from someone who does NOT watch TV :new_shocked: )


----------



## Bassett (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh Marnie he is sooooo cute.



: And looks so loveable and soft. I can't wait to hug him. I envy all you people and your new babies. Especially yours Marnies and Donnas because you are close enough for me to see them all. I got to get down to Donnas soon too. Congratulations on your new little cutie pie.



:



:


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 10, 2007)

Marnie he is soooo cute! I LOVE



: those looooong ears! I wonder if he will keep that white on his chest?

"CONGRATULATIONS!!" I can't wait to get up to see him! :aktion033:

HMMM! Now for names - all I can think of  is TarAsset! But just give me time and I will think of something!!



:


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 10, 2007)

oops double post!!


----------



## lilfoot (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry to miss his birth but isn't he the little cutie!



:

Nothing better than a baby donk!

Sandy


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 13, 2007)

He is adorable. Congratulations.



:



:



:


----------



## auledasacres (Apr 15, 2007)

He is also so gorgeous. He looks like a twin to our little jennet. Steel gray is the color I said also. Congrats again.

Traci and Family


----------



## kdbj (Apr 15, 2007)

What a hansome little fella!?! I love the traditional grays! Congratulations on your little guy.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I'm glad everything went smoothly. I could just squeeze him!




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

